# 2 cats in need of good home--both special needs cats



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

I live in New Braunfels, Texas.

I have a foster cat that is a calico, approx. 12 years old. She is in good health. She mostly sleeps and has a big appetite. She would probably be a little skittish at first, but warms up pretty fast. I do not know how she would be around other cats or dogs. She is posted on petfinder.com through Animal Rescue Connections and her name is Louise. She is spayed and I believe has all her shots. I will check that for sure.

I also have a 8 month old feral kitty that is also special needs. My daughter saved her after a dog chased the kitty up to the 2nd story of an apartment building. Once she got up there, she got scared and fell to the sidewalk down below. We took her to the vet. The vet said that she was alright. No broken bones, all her organs seemed to be ok. We noticed from the beginning when we first saw her (before the fall) that something was wrong with her eyes. I don't know how good her eyesight is. I kind of think she cannot see out of either eye very well. She is still very feral and won't let you approach her. Her hair is long, buff colored, and the rescue group listed her as a possible Maine ****/Norwegian Forest Cat mix. Beautiful little girl. She deserves a really good life--not living in a tiny bathroom. She has been spayed and has rabies shots. We still need to get her the other shots, and to be tested for aids and leukemia. We also want someone to take a look at her eyes so that they can tell us more about what is wrong with them. She is also on Petfinder.com, listed as a courtesy listing under the Animal Rescue Connections. Her name is Precious.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fingers crossed for the partially blind feral kitty. Could the vet that works with your shelter arrange a courtesy visit with an eye specialist in your area? That is what got the ball rolling for my kitties that had eye issues. How feral is this kitten?


----------



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

She is very feral. She has been in my daughter's bathroom for over 2 months. She doesn't hiss at my daughter as much, but she still can't be touched. The most the kitty has done is walk up to my daughter when she is putting on makeup, and she sniffs her leg. I guess that's a start.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

The little feral cat WAS on petfinder.com but I think she was taken off because I hadn't had her tested for Feline Aids and Leukemia yet. I would like to have her checked for that, and also have some kind of diagnosis on her eyes.


----------

